# Pura Vida - a week in Costa Rica



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

A few weeks back I was lucky enough to head south to Costa Rica for a week of R and R
It was mainly spending time with the family, chilling at the pool and learning the phrase - Cerveza por favor!
We did do some excursions, wet a line and I think I now want to buy an ATV lol
This was my second time to CR and I loved it - the wildlife, topography and people are second to non IMO 
Here is a full write up and below a few of my favorite pictures
Pura Vida! Costa Rica Adventure
Thanks!
Andrew

Andrew


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Cool read & place !!


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

snortwheeze said:


> Cool read & place !!


Thanks - glad you enjoyed it and yes, amazing place
Andrew


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Headed there in May for our honeymoon! We have 4 different fishing trips booked can't wait.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice report. Sometimes one needs a break from fishing,😆.


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

deagansdad1 said:


> Headed there in May for our honeymoon! We have 4 different fishing trips booked can't wait.
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Awesome. Love to hear how you do and if there are any charter companies you recommend post trip. I will be back and want to try some fishing 


stickman1978 said:


> Nice report. Sometimes one needs a break from fishing,😆.


Very true. End of the day was a great trip no matter what 
Cheers all
Andrew


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

AndrewRGordon said:


> Thanks - glad you enjoyed it and yes, amazing place
> Andrew


A coworker is there now with his family. He does plan a bit of fishing!


----------

